# Meet Lillian



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

I picked up Lillian from LarryT on Saturday. He was great BTW. She didn't even huff when he picked her up or anything. She was very socialized.

Here is Lillian after her first bath. 









She is starting to quill, so she is not a happy camper these days, but hopefully it will go by quickly for her. She seems to lose about 20 per day currently.

Playing in her bag 









A couple minutes later...









Daddy taking her home. My hand looks HUGE in this pic lol. It just shows how tiny she is now. This is probably the best pic of her true color too.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

she's beautiful congrats man


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She needed a bath little stinker! :lol:  She looks very relaxed in her bag, hopefully the quilling goes by quickly, poor baby! Was a pleasure meeting you and i'm always here if you have any questions.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, welcome Lillian. She is beautiful and looks very happy.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Lillian is such a precious little cutie  Those red fleece strips made her color really pop.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys and gals 

Larry, I had a great time seeing your hogs and dogs. I loved the little one that was inside 

She's such a lap hog.  She doesn't like her quills being petted right now, but she doesn't mind me stroking her forehead. She actually seems to like it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Lillian is gorgeous.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

She's so beautiful!!!

I hope we see many many MANY more pictures


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

She is adorable! *plots a hedgie stealing party...*


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Awuh! She is cute! I got Artemis on Sunday, I renamed her Claira. Lillian is adorable! I agree about the red strips, red is deff her color :lol:


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

MOAR PICS!


















O hia!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's such a poser, love that 1st pic!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Those big peach ears & that little pink nose! Gaaahh! I can't handle the cute!


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Stole my mom's DSLR for the week 

Best picture of the shoot 









Hi Daddy









Explorin'


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Lillian is gorgeous.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree. Just GORGEOUS! Look at those ears! And that pink nosie!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a such a looker, so stinking cute!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

She's so beautiful! I love her big ears


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Lillian is such a little cutie!! I'm loving her pictures.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

I just love her. And she gives great hedgie kisses


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Daleo said:


> I just love her. And she gives great hedgie kisses


  Jealous!

:lol:

She is just adorable. I, too, am a sucker for those big ears! What a pretty hedgie.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Tonight we were having lap time. I made a fleece nest in my lap, and I watched a movie while she slept on my lap under the covers. When she woke up this is the face she gave me HAHAHAHA!










Then she decided that she didn't have enough covers and tried to steal some from me, but it didn't work lol!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

That face, too precious for words  she is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I know that look....it says, "if you're not serving me breakfast in bed, then keep it down!" :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Bedhead! She actually is stunning with bedhead! Pink nosie. Sleepy eyes. Larry must love seeing these pictures!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> Larry must love seeing these pictures!


 I sure do!  So glad she's got such a great owner!


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

LarryT said:


> I sure do!  So glad she's got such a great owner!


Aww! I'm glad Larry has such great hoglets


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

EEEE more pics! She's sooooo cute!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I love the hedgie bedhead! Lillian, you are such a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been a bad member lately. Haven't posting in like two months. Mainly due to exams and such, but Lillian is still fine and with Christmas break, it gave me time to post some pictures again 

Mealies!!!









Where's the rest of them!?!









I'm a chameleon!









Typical Lillian...









Hope this makes up for me being gone so long. BTW all these pics are with my iPhone. Can you believe it?


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Daleo said:


> BTW all these pics are with my iPhone. Can you believe it?


The only reason I believe it is because it has 8 megapixels 



Daleo said:


> I've been a bad member lately. Haven't posting in like two months. Mainly due to exams and such, but Lillian is still fine and with Christmas break, it gave me time to post some pictures again
> 
> Mealies!!!
> 
> ...


Those pictures are so cute! and welcome back


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I love that smoosh-faced, just-woke-up pic!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Great pictures! She's so adorable! I absolutely love the last picture. Too cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous! Typical beautiful baby from Larry. You are so lucky to have her!!!


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

She's just TOO CUTE <3


----------

